# Bent Sram Red Chain Ring:



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

The last couple of rides I have noticed some shifting problems and on the stand I can see a portion of the chain ring (53) that is bent. The group only has about 1500 miles and isn't abused, I have always had Dura Ace in the past and this has surprised me. Has any one else had this problem with Sram Red chain rings. I do recall some of the pro riders were bending teeth and were running other chain rings.:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :cryin:


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Did you bend some teeth or is the ring just not perfectly straight? When I look down at my big ring I can see a slight wobble to it but I've never had any problems. I put way to many miles on before replacing..about 10k and mine is shot. It was ok until I put a new chain on. Just ordered new rings today.


----------



## ben_san (Mar 15, 2009)

Apparently this is a known issue with rings manufactured before July 08. SRAM have been replacing these at no cost, talk to your dealer. Not sure why these haven't been recalled...

Check this thread for more details (and trashed chainrings)

http://www.velocipedesalon.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7021


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you..I called Sram Friday and they sent a big chain ring out the same day. I will say that their customer service is the best..TOP notch.


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

i think its funny that they advertise a sub 2000grm group and then you have to replace a bunch of parts to heavier versions to get it to work right....... now you have a group that weighs more than 2000 grms.


----------

